

Mind Management, Not Time Management (2012) - nvr219
http://kadavy.net/blog/posts/mind-management-intro/

======
fjk
This post was on HN six months ago[1] but I'm glad it was posted again because
I missed it on the first go-around.

The "Is there something I can do to get myself into the right mental state?"
section resonated with me, particularly where the author argues that specific
environments can get you in the right mental state for different kinds of
work.

The author references a study from the Journal of Consumer Research[2] that
explores the relationship between ceiling height and thought processing. The
gist of the study is higher ceilings help stimulate creative thinking
processes while lower ceilings help stimulate thinking in terms of item-
specific data.

I'm studying/cramming for finals now, so I'll test this hypothesis by studying
for a memorization-heavy exam in a low-ceiling classroom while encouraging my
classmates to study in a high-ceiling study hall :)

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4661747> [2]
<http://www.csom.umn.edu/assets/71190.pdf>

~~~
bostonpete
> This post was on HN six months ago[1] but I'm glad it was posted again
> because I missed it on the first go-around.

If you missed it, how did you know it was posted before? Do you just check for
reposts even if you haven't seen the post before??

~~~
fjk
I noticed that the description of the article said '(2012)' so I figured it
might have been posted around the time it was written.

I searched for 'mind management' on HNSearch and found the original posting on
the first page of results.

------
lalos
Awesome way of rephrasing time management. Every time I recommend meditation I
get the same answer, that it is a waste of time but if we talk in terms of
mind management this would be an investment to the mind.

~~~
kadavy
Suggesting that meditation is a "waste of time"... Wow, that's hard to imagine
thinking that way if you do creative work!

~~~
obviouslygreen
Well, when you consider that most people (at least in my experience) likely
don't have actual exposure to it or an understanding of what it is and its
intended practical benefits, that's a fairly common point of view. It's often
not malicious, it's just that meditation is so often lumped in with
alternative-medicine-type highly-suspect concepts.

~~~
davidandgoliath
I think as North Americans we've let it become all too common to associate
'turning off' with vegetating in front of a screen of some sort. We're likely
guilty of this here around HN as well -- instead of actually taking the time
to disconnect and replenish ourselves through meditation or whatever activity
suits your brain & body's fancy.

And on that note, time to disconnect! :)

------
gte910h
A Scheduled Weekend Activity: Huge re-charger for me (I have people over ever
Sunday night)

